# trim rings



## matt68gto (Mar 22, 2006)

did 1968 gtos come with or without trim rings on the rally II rims


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

yea they did


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

On the GTO, the Rally II wheels came with trim rings (the Rally II was an optional wheel on the GTO, and when selected, the wheel came with trim rings). The Rally II wheel was the standard wheel on the Judge, and the trim rings were deleted as part of the Judge option only. Some Judges came with dealer-installed trim rings. But all standard GTOs had trim rings on the Rally II wheels.


----------

